# GBAtemp Exclusive: WiiScrubber



## Urza (Feb 22, 2008)

*GBAtemp Exclusive: WiiScrubber*
Remove garbage files to reduce ISO size




Member Dack of GBAtemp.net has released a very useful tool.  WiiScrubber v1.0 allows you to 'scrub' away the garbage data of Wii ISOs and in most cases drastically reduces the size of the ISO.  However this is not just for smaller storage, the ISOs still work on the Wii AFTER being compressed. Download below!

*Note:* As far as we know there is nothing else like this online.  Please help support the author and our great forum by hitting the DIGG!




Download



Digg this!

[-*UPDATE*-]
Version 1.0a Released.  Grab it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


here.

[title:A simple explanation of why this is useful]


----------



## JPH (Feb 22, 2008)

Excellent! 
There has been a lot of great stuff coming out for the Wii Homebrew Scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> it shrinks puzzle quest down to like 300mb


----------



## Seraph (Feb 22, 2008)

Things are starting to get better and better in the Wii scene...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 22, 2008)

wow very useful indeed 

lets see those games shrink !


----------



## Opium (Feb 22, 2008)

Brilliant tool. Just what the scene needs


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 22, 2008)

Really nice, all we need now is a multi game dvd maker thing for people that dont want to use 1 dvd per game.


----------



## Opium (Feb 22, 2008)

Geometry Wars Galaxies shrinks to around 600MB and Zack and Wiki shrinks to 2.2GB.

Very handy indeed.


----------



## jpxdude (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone try this with Dairantou Smash Bros X?

I doubt there would be little if any garbage data, but it would be nice to shrink it down to a standard dvd.


----------



## lookout (Feb 22, 2008)

yeeeah!, save me time download and space drive....


----------



## dernettemann1983 (Feb 22, 2008)

great work


----------



## SnickS (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(jpxdude @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Anyone try this with Dairantou Smash Bros X?
> 
> I doubt there would be little if any garbage data, but it would be nice to shrink it down to a standard dvd.



Why do you think that they put it on a double layer dvd? Probably because it didn't fit on a single layer disc, right...


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 22, 2008)

I was running around in the discussion thread but I might as well post here too.
Nice work Dack, hope this becomes standard.


----------



## LordMelkor (Feb 22, 2008)

I dont really see a practical use for this besides storage on a computer/other storage medium.  In terms of burned games it's not like you can play multigame disks (or can you??), and like Snick mentioned it's not useful for shrinking dual layer disks, afterall why would they pay to use dual layer disks of all the data fits on a single layer.


----------



## Nekobibu (Feb 22, 2008)

That is most excellent! Congrats!


----------



## hanndn (Feb 22, 2008)

excite truck is 836MB but when i create a new compressed iso wiiscrubber make a 4,37GB iso, the same of the original


----------



## Costello (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(LordMelkor @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> I dont really see a practical use for this besides storage on a computer/other storage medium.Â


Teams that dump games can now shrink the games before they release them.
A 300 MB iso is much faster to upload and download than a 4.5 GB  one that's full of garbage


----------



## AndreXL (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(SnickS @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(jpxdude @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone try this with Dairantou Smash Bros X?
> ...


Not quite sure on that part. I remember God of War for PS2 could go for single layer. Was just a bunch of dummy data or something.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 22, 2008)

Great job Dack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, which scene group will use it first ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







For those how didn't understood yet, this tool is not used to shrink the Iso size so the data to burn is smaller.
It's a tool to replace garbaged and crypted data unused on the Iso file. The resulting ISO is the SAME SIZE as the original, it's just the data which differs, allowing the RARs to better compress the file to be released by the scene/store them on your computer with less size.


----------



## tjas (Feb 22, 2008)

If the release groups use it ofcourse...


----------



## chadtheyakuza (Feb 22, 2008)

When I first read the headline and saw the pic I thought it was a disc cleaner you guys were going to sell lol. But cool reducing the size of images sounds great. Scrub that garbage clean!


----------



## Dylaan (Feb 22, 2008)

All I can say is F**K YEAH! This was the biggest thing I wanted to see come out of decrypting games, although I expected to have to re-jumble it before it was burnt. This is great! Thank-you Dack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just wondering, will this influence compatibility in any way?


----------



## Upperleft (Feb 22, 2008)

i hate compressing my games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



especially if it's going to wipe out the music or the cutscenes 

but great job!


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 22, 2008)

Wouldn't it be nice if Wii ISOs were released pre trimmed, for those of us with somewhat limited bandwidth.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 22, 2008)

Awesome work, Dack! Great job

Hopefully the majority of teams out there will spot this and "use" it to their benefit


----------



## Nekobibu (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Rock1Z @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> i hate compressing my games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god...
Read the initial topic all over again, dude.


----------



## jpxdude (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Cyan @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Great job Dack
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clarifcation!  It'll be brilliant when release groups begin using this method, and will help my bandwidth


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Rock1Z @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> i hate compressing my games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This just removes garbage data 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Feb 22, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I'm almost sure that a few days (or weeks...I dunno...cocaine is a hell of a drug) ago, didn't someone mention the possibility of a program like this?

Offtopic: Bonemonkey is back?  YAY!


----------



## hOTzENpLOTz (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(jpxdude @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Anyone try this with Dairantou Smash Bros X?
> 
> I doubt there would be little if any garbage data, but it would be nice to shrink it down to a standard dvd.


The tool currently supports single layer discs only (have a look at the readme).


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Feb 22, 2008)

great news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




first the hello world and now this


----------



## adgloride (Feb 22, 2008)

I won't feel as disappointed now when I download more shovelware


----------



## arctic_flame (Feb 22, 2008)

Will the groups use it though? They're not 100% accurate releases, if they're "wiped" first...


----------



## MaHe (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Will the groups use it though? They're not 100% accurate releases, if they're "wiped" first...


That's what I'm wondering too. The 'scene' has strict rules and as we know, NDS roms are never released in the pre-trimmed form either.


----------



## TheWiseNoob (Feb 22, 2008)

OH why couldn't this be a python script!


----------



## Hellios (Feb 22, 2008)

This tool should be mandatory on *Cool* Cats, somebody should notify them immediately.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 22, 2008)

Good job doing this, good idea.. 

but at this moment it's kind of useless.. afaik, the Wii can't recognize games on CD or more then 1 game on a DVD.. so, even if you are able to change the game size to 10MB.. you still have to use a full DVD disc to burn it! Amirite?

Still.. good job!


----------



## Dack (Feb 22, 2008)

You are right but it is now possible to transfer the files on t'internet a bit quicker.

I've just sent Thug4L1f3 a pm with a slightly updated version that keeps the first 0x400 bytes of each 'garbage' crypted sector intact. Compression slightly worse but image is a bit less likely to fall foul to the 'random sector read' and check that could possibly be implemented in a future firmware.


----------



## djgarf (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Will the groups use it though? They're not 100% accurate releases, if they're "wiped" first...




guess you dont know anything about the gamecube scene then......
starcube were the pioneers of the gamecube garbage wiping method and pretty much all gamecube images had the garbage wiped from them (apart from the first few releases and a couple where it made little to no difference)
it's not a new trick in the scene just a new one in the wii scene and i have no doubt it will catch on(maybe not with this tool as sceners prefer to code their own rather than use public ones)


----------



## go185 (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Good job doing this, good idea..
> 
> but at this moment it's kind of useless.. afaik, the Wii can't recognize games on CD or more then 1 game on a DVD.. so, even if you are able to change the game size to 10MB.. you still have to use a full DVD disc to burn it! Amirite?
> 
> Still.. good job!




You still don't get it either.

This replaces garbage data with FFs and 00s, and only "shrinks" when compresses with rar/zip/whatever.

Here is a rough diagram of what happens:


----------



## Hit (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(hanndn @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> excite truck is 836MB but when i create a new compressed iso wiiscrubber make a 4,37GB iso, the same of the original


Don't you get it, uploaders can now share the file as a 836MB file(Much faster download) and then u use the tool to make it 4,37GB again and burn


----------



## Bloodlust (Feb 22, 2008)

Hell yeah... blow me dudez for this great release!

Duh... useful for groups who have the key.bin file as well but useless for me.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 22, 2008)

I would recommand keeping your full untouched iso's.

I bet next games will make the game check randomly the garbage data


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 22, 2008)

If Dack releases a Mac version I will be one very happy camper.

Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## TaMs (Feb 22, 2008)

Great very usefull app


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Hit @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(hanndn @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > excite truck is 836MB but when i create a new compressed iso wiiscrubber make a 4,37GB iso, the same of the original
> ...


No tool is needed, simply un-RARing the ISO will produce a full size one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This will prove to be extremely useful.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice, can't wait to see some trimmed isos!


----------



## bunsy (Feb 22, 2008)

Is there an ETA on source?


----------



## arrid (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Will the groups use it though? They're not 100% accurate releases, if they're "wiped" first...
> ...




As already mentioned, it worked fine for Gamecube games.

As for ROM images (not only DS, but GB, GBC, GBA, N64, etc) any empty space at the end unused by the developers is usually filled with the same repeating pattern, usually 00 or FF in hex, which has the same effect once compressed as wiping an iso.

Also, I agree with Djoen, random checking of the garbage data could be included in future games, although this would probably only be a problem with online titles.

Also, there is the possibility for devs to sneakily hide files amongst the garbage data but not have them listed in the file system, and program the game to directly read certain sectors to retrieve the file. This way a tool like this could accidentally wreck the game. I'm probably thinking too far ahead though


----------



## hanndn (Feb 22, 2008)

I put a Gottlieb Pinball Classic iso in a rar file, 507MB!


----------



## jaapie18 (Feb 22, 2008)

When i start this prog im getting this:

Unable to openkey.bin

What do i wrong?


----------



## Richy Freeway (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(jaapie18 @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> When i start this prog im getting this:
> 
> Unable to openkey.bin
> 
> What do i wrong?


I'd say you don't have key.bin...

Think someone linked to it earlier in this thread.


----------



## hanman (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(jaapie18 @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> When i start this prog im getting this:
> 
> Unable to openkey.bin
> 
> What do i wrong?



you didn't RTFM


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 22, 2008)

Great for storage (I delete my Wii ISOs after burning them anyway) but they still take up a DVD. Think there'll ever be a Wii MultiGames app like GCOS for GC?


----------



## Aman27deep (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice work!!
Very goood indeed,

but can anyone tell whether this works with PS2 or xbox iso's?


----------



## Critical_Impact (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Aman27deep @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Nice work!!
> Very goood indeed,
> 
> but can anyone tell whether this works with PS2 or xbox iso's?



If you are actually serious then  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They most probably have different file structures and different ways of storing garbage data. I highly doubt it'd work with PS2 or XBOX isos.


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 22, 2008)

Since the software is just so far ahead, it would probably cost very little to add a "brick-blocker" type of option that, at the same time, will add even a little bit more compression by wiping the update partition.

As you know, check number of partitions (32bits value at 0x40000) and decrease it by one (if there is more than 1 game one, of course). Then jump to the partition table (0x40020 most likely, follow the chain) and wipe out the first 4 bytes (& maybe the next 4 too, not sure).

After that, you'd have 1 less partition to worry about and can wipe that too, efectively "brick blocking" the game too.

Could be cool as an option. And save a bit more space for high-compressible padding.

Here is how to do it from the source code by Waninkoko of the wii update remover:

CODE#include 
#include 
#define _FILE_OFFSET_BITS 64
#ifdef __WIN32__
#define fseekoÂÂÂÂfseek
#endif
#define VERSION "1.0"

inline void be32(unsigned int *x)
{
ÂÂÂÂ*x = (*x>>24) |
     ((*x8) & 0x0000FF00) |
     (*x


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Feb 22, 2008)

This is absolutely amazing. Massive thumbs up to Dack for making such a kickass program.

Makes me want to buy another Wii 8D


----------



## Bazildon (Feb 22, 2008)

Very well done Dack, i was following the other thread in the hacking section with great interest and its great to see your app as a proper news item here on GBAtemp.

I look forward to seeing all the shovelware reduced down to its actual (crappy) size and all the decent stuff made more available for those of us who don't own an LG 8164b drive and have a d/l limit on our Internet connections.






 to you my friend, we are indeed not worthy.


----------



## gambit420 (Feb 22, 2008)

big up to the dev!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 22, 2008)

The "kittens" of "ebony" color have a wiscrubbed version of wiichess up now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pretty cool


----------



## Jax (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> The "kittens" of "ebony" color have a wiscrubbed version of wiichess up now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those "dark felines" work fast, don't they?


----------



## SkH (Feb 22, 2008)

Well I don't happy with this... I really wish & hope that the dumper Groups will NEVER use this, and just releases the UNTOUCHED DUMP ISO to the public!!


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(SkH @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Well I don't happy with this... I really wish & hope that the dumper Groups will NEVER use this, and just releases the UNTOUCHED DUMP ISO to the public!!



Well, we can all be happy. Let me copy-paste myself from another forum and save some typing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Those with an original dump only need to:
-make a copy of their untouched .iso
-run wiiscrub on the copy
-run an automatic patcher generator to generate the differences between the untouched and the wiiscrubbed one (keeping the differences of the untouched one, of course ) The resulting "patch" would be the size of the original minus aprox. the size of the real data inside.
-compress the wiiscrub .iso with say winrar and release it.
-compress the patch data (diff) with say winrar (


----------



## SleepyPrince (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(enriqueiglesias @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> QUOTE(SkH @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I don't happy with this... I really wish & hope that the dumper Groups will NEVER use this, and just releases the UNTOUCHED DUMP ISO to the public!!
> ...


----------



## bunsy (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(SkH @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Well I don't happy with this... I really wish & hope that the dumper Groups will NEVER use this, and just releases the UNTOUCHED DUMP ISO to the public!!



Oh yeah, because downloading 4 gigs of data for a 500 megabyte game makes SO MUCH SENSE.


----------



## INTERNETS (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(bunsy @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(SkH @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I don't happy with this... I really wish & hope that the dumper Groups will NEVER use this, and just releases the UNTOUCHED DUMP ISO to the public!!
> ...



I don't think you're at all familiar with the OCD-like behavior of release groups.

It's gotta be clean, it's gotta be proper, regardless of the cost.


----------



## bunsy (Feb 22, 2008)

No, what you're describing are rom collecting chimps who lack the technical understanding to realize that just because something is different does not make it bad.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(bunsy @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(SkH @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I don't happy with this... I really wish & hope that the dumper Groups will NEVER use this, and just releases the UNTOUCHED DUMP ISO to the public!!
> ...



hell yeah!






not


----------



## Retal (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Rock1Z @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> i hate compressing my games
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not compression. That's deletion.


----------



## xJonny (Feb 22, 2008)

Excellent work Dack - your hard work is appreciated!


----------



## raulpica (Feb 22, 2008)

Great work Dack.

This is a great piece of homebrew. I hope that sceners will use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Smaller games for everyone


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(enriqueiglesias @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Well, we can all be happy. Let me copy-paste myself from another forum and save some typing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hit (Feb 22, 2008)

I just realize this is really handy for my Harddisk space to
Because I never throw away downloads and I rather buy a new harddisk then format it


----------



## fischju (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(enriqueiglesias @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, we can all be happy. Let me copy-paste myself from another forum and save some typing
> ...


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 22, 2008)

I'd rather get one small file and then grab the larger file if I need it.

Really, why bother with all the garbage?

EDIT: It's mainly for HD space issues. I could care less if it took less time to download. I plan on trimming everything once all the bugs are worked out.


----------



## apd (Feb 22, 2008)

I can't get the thing to work it says it needs a bin thing or something


----------



## Melchizedek (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a bandwidth limit, so smaller files are really appreciated


----------



## Tripp (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for your great work Dack


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 22, 2008)

All hail dack for saving my download limit.


----------



## Railgun (Feb 22, 2008)

awesome tool, like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thx dack!



QUOTE(apd @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> I can't get the thing to work it says it needs a bin thing or something



you need the "key.bin" file, google for it


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 22, 2008)

w00t faster torrent downloads!


----------



## thegame16 (Feb 22, 2008)

thats a awesome tool . some uploaders already use it ! (saw a 1.3 gb upload of endless ocean!)


----------



## arctic_flame (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Railgun @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> awesome tool, like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's 16 Bytes... what could that number mean?

I can't be more specific.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 22, 2008)

whats the point in keeping the Wii iso on your hard drive? you have it burned to a dvd, why keep it there? unless you need to seed back on a private tracker but apart from that pointless.

also why should people have to go through all this stuff to play a Wii lso just because your internet connection is crap?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> whats the point in keeping the Wii iso on your hard drive? you have it burned to a dvd, why keep it there? unless you need to seed back on a private tracker but apart from that pointless.


To keep a backup of the backup. Say the disc gets scratched beyond repair or is lost.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> whats the point in keeping the Wii iso on your hard drive?



Ever see what a 2-year-old can do to a DVD-R?


----------



## Smack (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> also why should people have to go through all this stuff to play a Wii lso just because your internet connection is crap?


You are fairly smug about your connection.  Some of us don't have such luxuries as yourself and I for one am limited to 60gigs of traffic a month so any reduction in file size suits me just fine.  And what is all the hassle in un-raring the files and burning them?


----------



## Dack (Feb 22, 2008)

Just a quick update to let people know why the 1.0a should be better - for future use.

The version 1.0 overwrites all of the unused sector data with 0xFF. The 1.0a version only overwrites the data content of the 32k sector. It leaves the SHA bytes intact.

The layout of the Wii disc means that the SHA block signatures are all referenced/checked by the signed global hash table. 

One of the things that Nintendo could do in a firmware update is do a few random sector reads to see if the SHAs match what is expected in the hash table. If not then there is an 'issue' and a potentially dodgy disc.

By keeping the sha blocks of the sectors intact this check should now pass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However.....

If a block was marked as unused and then 'scrubbed' it would be possible for the *program on the disc*  to check for the actual data content in the sector. The reason this is an issue is that the content of the descrambled block would not then match the expected contents.

However 2......

Since it is now possible to extract the application you can then disassemble it to check for direct sector access and, in a future revision of the scrubber software, mark that block as used - preserving the data integrity and so pass the applications check - without having to change the disc applications code.  

Just some musings.....


----------



## arctic_flame (Feb 22, 2008)

How fast is everyone's collection?


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> To keep a backup of the backup. Say the disc gets scratched beyond repair or is lost.
> 
> 
> maybe you should look after your dvd's more carefully.
> ...



erm, if you have been paying more attention to the topic you would see it's far more than unraring and burning.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > To keep a backup of the backup. Say the disc gets scratched beyond repair or is lost.
> ...



You obviously don't know how ingenious 2-year olds are.

They can climb shelves and pick locks like friggin ninjas. }:>


----------



## Selxis (Feb 22, 2008)

While it's great it reduces the file size drastically, what can we use it for if we cannot make any Wii-multigame DVDs? ...or are we able to?


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Selxis @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> While it's great it reduces the file size drastically, what can we use it for if we cannot make any Wii-multigame DVDs? ...or are we able to?



We are not. YET.

And wiiscrubber doesn't take us any closer. It's a completely different thing.

But maybe one day ...


----------



## Selxis (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(enriqueiglesias @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Selxis @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > While it's great it reduces the file size drastically, what can we use it for if we cannot make any Wii-multigame DVDs? ...or are we able to?
> ...



I know, but Wiiscrubber certainly helps in the whole multigame-DVD concept, since we are now able to shrink the ISO size considerably for multiple games to be on a 4.7 GB DVD.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Selxis @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(enriqueiglesias @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Selxis @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> ...



No. What it does is just creates a 4.7GB ISO that can be rarred or zipped down to something much smaller. The ISO remains the same size. What we need is a way to sign disks. Once we have that, THEN we would be closer to multi-game DVDs.


----------



## Smack (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(smack @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Â And what is all the hassle in un-raring the files and burning them?
> ...








  Please read this.  No change to the end user once it is Scrubbed.  Download, unrar, burn.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(IBNobody @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> ...


Some media dyes actually degrade over time, the most crappy discs going in about a year.


----------



## Dack (Feb 22, 2008)

Just to let people know I just released the source code:

http://rapidshare.com/files/94076138/WIISc...SOURCE.rar.html


----------



## mku_i (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > To keep a backup of the backup. Say the disc gets scratched beyond repair or is lost.
> ...



The only added work is for the person ripping the game and uploading. Whoever downloads the game just has to unrar and burn so what difference would it make to you downloading the game? It'll download faster and for people with download limits per month it won't affect them as much.

I don't have a download limit and get the games very quickly but don't be selfish and say people who have a limit and slower speed should just suck it up and download the large version when it will make NO difference to you whatsoever.


----------



## arctic_flame (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Dack @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Just to let people know I just released the source code:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/94076138/WIISc...SOURCE.rar.html



Do you compile it with Visual C++?


----------



## Dack (Feb 22, 2008)

Yep - the project and workspace are both included


----------



## djgarf (Feb 22, 2008)

this topic is getting kinda stupid
i would like to congratulate dack on a fine piece of coding

now for all the people spouting bollox about the "scene" are talking out ur arse and have no idea of the console scene history
i have already mentioned wot starcube did for the gamecube but lets go a little further back in time to the work done in the dreamcast scene.
dreamcast games came with cdda audio files which as most people know do not compress very well at all,kalisto decided to take the cdda audio,convert it to wav files and package them all up in a single unpack.exe which also contained a program which would convert the wav's back into cdda.After kalisto gave up the dreamcast scene echelon started releasing the games instead. by this time selfboot .cdi images were the standard and contained all the files not just the game data and so the unpack.exe also needed a small program called inject.exe to inject the re-converted cdda from the unpack.exe back into the .cdi image. 
the work done by kalisto and echelon in the dreamcast scene was done to make the releases SMALLER,the work created by starcube and then shared with many other scene groups in the gamecube scene was to make the releases SMALLER.
notice a pattern forming here?
for the people that were going on about how the "scene" likes pure dumps i hope you have enjoyed the little history lesson presented to you by myself from the yrs i have spent downloading disk images and seeing how things have been done. Plz enjoy ur arse being handed to you on a plate for knowing nothing about what you were talking about
here endeth the lesson and have a nice day


----------



## Juli1000 (Feb 22, 2008)

I played a litttle with the tool but the Image is every time the same.

1.) Load Iso
2.) Clear and Save ISO
3.) Wait until it´s finished
4.) Compressed ISO has the the same size an the original


----------



## Dack (Feb 22, 2008)

But have you tried RARing up the compressable file


----------



## link459 (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice!

I just got home and saw this and crapped myself a little. O_O

Been waiting for this for a long time. Great news!


----------



## Smwbigboss (Feb 22, 2008)

Digg has a habit of crashing sites. GBAtemp tends to go down during big game releases, so I don't think it's really ready for the traffic Digg will bring.


----------



## Alastair (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > To keep a backup of the backup. Say the disc gets scratched beyond repair or is lost.
> ...



You have a filthy attitude for someone that doesn't know what they're talking about. Once the garbate data is removed, the game gets compressed with WinRAR presumably, once that's done, ALL that the downloader needs to do is de-compress it (like a non-wiped game) and burn it. There is NO difference whatsoever in the process for the downloader, just the initial ripper needs to do one extra step before compressing: wipe the garbage.


----------



## digitalforums (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Juli1000 @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> I played a litttle with the tool but the Image is every time the same.
> 
> 1.) Load Iso
> 2.) Clear and Save ISO
> ...




rar it up with winrar and it will be smaller than if you did not use wii scrubber,

its all over this post


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Smwbigboss @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Digg has a habit of crashing sites. GBAtemp tends to go down during big game releases, so I don't think it's really ready for the traffic Digg will bring.


It's good publicity though


----------



## Scorpin200 (Feb 22, 2008)

What's the point of the games are meant for dvd?


----------



## djgarf (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> What's the point of the games are meant for dvd?



will people stop asking the same stoopid question and actually try to understand wot the program does or go back and read the thread again


----------



## Juli1000 (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Dack @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> But have you tried RARing up the compressable file



THX


----------



## Wuschmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

What's all this about "downloading a wii ISO"? isn't that illegal?


----------



## dice (Feb 22, 2008)

Show your support guys


----------



## arctic_flame (Feb 22, 2008)

@djgarf: Unfortunately, the "scene" now isn't really what it was, even sa recently as the GC scene. I remember there was a compressed (packed?) NDS release a while ago that used real Nintendo code, and that blew back in the team's faces...


----------



## Dack (Feb 22, 2008)

Just remember to go via http://www.cashback-rewards.co.uk/index.as...hopping&p3=6330 to get cashback on them


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 22, 2008)

I thought only the original GC release were cleaned of garbage? , the ones designed for streaming with the bba. I thought once the chips came out , all the images were full? or did they have the crap zeroed as well for compression?.

Anyway , nice app 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , will really help people with slower connections or limits. Wonder if they'll be any scene fights , with the nuke - scrubbed , un nuke - game is fine etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## djgarf (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Armadillo @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> I thought only the original GC release were cleaned of garbage? , the ones designed for streaming with the bba. I thought once the chips came out , all the images were full? or did they have the crap zeroed as well for compression?.



yeh most cube isos had the crap removed by the release groups
i can even remember releases being nuked because they had not had the garbage removed
the first cube releases were all 25 x 50MB files but in starcube's first release (zelda wind waker), which was the second "scene" cube release (eurasia's animal crossing was first) nfo they mentioned the garbage data and said that they will be releasing games removed of the garbage as it was not needed


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(Wuschmaster @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> What's all this about "downloading a wii ISO"? isn't that illegal?


The only point of this is to, erm, save hard drive space when storing legitimate backups. That's it.


----------



## Urza (Feb 23, 2008)

ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES? ON _MY_ INTERNET?

NO WAY.


----------



## ben_r_ (Feb 23, 2008)

Awesome... Bought damn time!


----------



## Anakir (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow! This application seems extremely useful. Props to the person who created this. This will make accessing the ISOs so much more faster.


----------



## wiigame (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(LordMelkor @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> I dont really see a practical use for this besides storage on a computer/other storage medium.Â In terms of burned games it's not like you can play multigame disks (or can you??), and like Snick mentioned it's not useful for shrinking dual layer disks, afterall why would they pay to use dual layer disks of all the data fits on a single layer.



I thought that you can create multiple boot discs, like for GC discs, so why cant you use those programs for wiigames?  for example GC Tool.  
I have another question, can you use this download to shrink GC isos also?

THANK YOU


----------



## dsbomb (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(wiigame @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> I thought that you can create multiple boot discs, like for GC discs, so why cant you use those programs for wiigames?Â for example GC Tool.Â
> I have another question, can you use this download to shrink GC isos also?
> 
> THANK YOU


You cannot use those programs for Wii games because Wii games are *DIFFERENT* from Gamecube games.  Get that much through your heads, people.

Now, to shrink GC games, you need GCMUtility or my gcm tool.

Until someone releases the necessary keys to sign Wii ISOs, the Wii will not be getting anything like the GCOS multi-game image maker by emu_kidid.


----------



## Volkov (Feb 23, 2008)

wouldnt this be just insane for the life of the wii's laser?

will releases from now on still be dvd5 or stripped?


----------



## robi (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(Volkov @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> wouldnt this be just insane for the life of the wii's laser?
> 
> will releases from now on still be dvd5 or stripped?



You need to read how this works. It would be no different from any other burned game.

People saying that this trims isos are completely wrong. The iso is the same size. WiiScrubber replaces random garbage data with easy to compress data, ie.. zeros.


----------



## wiigame (Feb 23, 2008)

Will GC Tool work for shrinking GC isos, and if it does can someone please explain to me how to use it to shrink the GC isos.
Also, do all of the GC backups still work if you shrink them?

THANK YOU =]]]


----------



## wiigame (Feb 23, 2008)

Can someone please give me a tutorial on how to shrink my GC isos.  I was also wondering what the side effects of shrinking the GC isos, because I heard that it can hurt the wii laser, and sometimes even not make it read.

THANK YOU


----------



## NaTaS69 (Feb 23, 2008)

Just Awesome.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(wiigame @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> Can someone please give me a tutorial on how to shrink my GC isos.Â I was also wondering what the side effects of shrinking the GC isos, because I heard that it can hurt the wii laser, and sometimes even not make it read.
> 
> THANK YOU


This topic is *NOT* about shrinking gc isos, it is about a new tool called WiiScrubber made by GBATemp.net member dack. If you want to learn how to shrink gc isos try this website or start a new topic.

THANK YOU


----------



## Volkov (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(robi @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Volkov @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > wouldnt this be just insane for the life of the wii's laser?
> ...



yeh I just read up on it.  That is quite cool...
being a perfectionist and liking to everything "as is" or "how it came" when ripping etc...I'm not sure I know which to chose..just leave them how they are or change them. I mean this process is not reversible?


----------



## T3Sm0 (Feb 23, 2008)

It's the first step towards Wii Multigame-Discs!
Therefore it is brilliant


----------



## Magus (Feb 23, 2008)

i'm sorry for the nubbish question... but couldn't you use this program to make brawl videos into easy to compress but pointless data to make the game burnable on a single layer dvd?


----------



## Pikachu025 (Feb 23, 2008)

^ That's more or less what the DVD5 dump is, actually. Not exactly of course, but there wouldn't be any difference, the game would still hang at videos.


----------



## Dack (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(Volkov @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> QUOTE(robi @ Feb 23 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Volkov @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> ...



It is reversable BUT needs a lot of data to reverse and is not automatically generated. If you diff the compressable and original iso's - the diff created file would be the 'repair'. If repair is required you would need to obtain the diff file and apply that to the compressable one.


----------



## digitalforums (Feb 23, 2008)

will there be a list of which games are better to compress and there sizes, as the pal version of nights hardly compresses any less than the original un scrubbed version


----------



## Cyan (Feb 23, 2008)

I see here a lot of people don't understand what this tool is used for.


Could the first message (from the front page) remove the false explanation pictures and replace it with a good one ?
it says the iso is 300MB

The iso is not 300MB !
The iso is still 4.7GB, only the RAR are smaller and intended to upload and download it faster, not burn a multi boot DVD.

Explain that it's not a tool to shrink the iso, but to replace garbaged data in the iso, because 90% of people here think it's a shrinking tool :/

Thank you


----------



## mattlouf (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(Cyan @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> I see here a lot of people don't understand what this tool is used for.
> 
> 
> Could the first message (from the front page) remove the false explanation pictures and replace it with a good one ?
> ...



+1


----------



## joejn27 (Feb 23, 2008)

ummm where is the key.bin??.. im noob at this


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 23, 2008)

Cyan and mattlouf, how's the new one I just put up?

Link to image


----------



## malsuk (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(joejn27 @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> ummm where is the key.bin??.. im noob at this



Google can be your best friend.......


----------



## mastermanna123 (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Was just wondering if anyone had thought about this.
> 
> 1. Wii games are encrypted on the disk. The encryption being such that the disk image will not compress - with rare exceptions e.g. Puzzle Quest
> 
> ...



^Dack posted this for one of his topics.^

Looks as though he went through with the idea. The Wii Scene is going through a great evolution. Great job Dack, Team Twili, and all the others who have been helping out around the Wii community!


----------



## Dingler (Feb 24, 2008)

This is fucking huge! Let's hope all major release groups will start using this


----------



## Cyan (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> Cyan and mattlouf, how's the new one I just put up?
> 
> Link to image


Yeah that's better.

I started one with graphical iso and Rar result, but yours is easy and enough.


----------



## superrob (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you Dack!!! We love you!

Finaly no more 4300mb downloads of games like Jenga World Tour


----------



## Empyre (Feb 24, 2008)

Just found a small bug, I don't know if it's been reported yet. 

Compressing 

Rockstar Games presents Table Tennis v0.1.iso

Returns a filename of

Rockstar Games presents Table Tennis v0(compress).1(compress).i

Just a headsup


----------



## vaderag (Feb 24, 2008)

Question. For the games that result as less that 700mb, would there be a way to make it so that you could burn them onto a CD rather than a full dvd? I realise that once decompressed the images are still 4gb, but surely if the data isn't used then it's not a problem? No?


----------



## mattlouf (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(vaderag @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> Question. For the games that result as less that 700mb, would there be a way to make it so that you could burn them onto a CD rather than a full dvd? I realise that once decompressed the images are still 4gb, but surely if the data isn't used then it's not a problem? No?



I read that Wii dvdrom can only read DVD.


----------



## SleepyPrince (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(vaderag @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> Question. For the games that result as less that 700mb, would there be a way to make it so that you could burn them onto a CD rather than a full dvd? I realise that once decompressed the images are still 4gb, but surely if the data isn't used then it's not a problem? No?



you cant REMOVE things from the disc at the time being
it will be detected when files change location on the disc
you should read more about how this program works


----------



## Dack (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Empyre @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> Just found a small bug, I don't know if it's been reported yet.
> 
> Compressing
> 
> ...



That will be my slack coding of just looking for '.' in the string and replacing it with "(compress)."

The Moh2 display bug is also outstanding.


----------



## vaderag (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(SleepyPrince @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(vaderag @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Question. For the games that result as less that 700mb, would there be a way to make it so that you could burn them onto a CD rather than a full dvd? I realise that once decompressed the images are still 4gb, but surely if the data isn't used then it's not a problem? No?
> ...




That's not what i said is it... you're removing blank data. I'm not talking about removing useful stuff...


----------



## Empyre (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Dack @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Empyre @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Just found a small bug, I don't know if it's been reported yet.
> ...



also note the "i" at the end instead of "iso" it looks like I hit the max string length too.


----------



## Empyre (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(vaderag @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(SleepyPrince @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(vaderag @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> ...


The blank data isn't all at the end of the disk, if you truncate the iso to 700mb and burn it to a CD you will be potentially missing some valid data so no, stick to dvd's


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 24, 2008)

Someone has reported the super paper mario crashes at red's bridge when scrubbed. Anyone else try this?


----------



## SleepyPrince (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(vaderag @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(SleepyPrince @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(vaderag @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> ...



that's exactly why it cant be done, removing blank data means shifting position of useful data of the game
that WILL be detected by Wii and crash
unless we can sign the disc again (which we cant at the moment)


----------



## vaderag (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(SleepyPrince @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(vaderag @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(SleepyPrince @ Feb 24 2008 said:
> ...



Ok, thanks. Well... fingers crossed for this and multi game discs in the future!


----------



## fischju (Feb 24, 2008)

Pokemon Battle Revolution USA Wii-PROMiNENT (WIIScrubbed) 
1.25GB

Bam, looks like they are using it.


----------



## SleepyPrince (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> Pokemon Battle Revolution USA Wii-PROMiNENT (WIIScrubbed)
> 1.25GB
> 
> Bam, looks like they are using it.



It's more like people scrubbed that release


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(SleepyPrince @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Pokemon Battle Revolution USA Wii-PROMiNENT (WIIScrubbed)
> ...




Yeah. Just someone at BC scubbed the prominent release. I'm nt sure if scene groups will use this tool yet. There reports of it causing games to crash.


----------



## fischju (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, that was from a rather prominent uploader on a certain private site.


A TP torrent was just added to the site, 1.30GB.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> Well, that was from a rather prominent uploader on a certain private site.
> 
> 
> A TP torrent was just added to the site, 1.30GB.




Yeah. "Whattsup" he hasn't been an uploader there for long. The TP one was u/led anonymously.


edit: so no one has tried to play a wiiscrubbed version of super paper mario?


----------



## Raging Demon (Feb 25, 2008)

no real scene group will ever uses this; as reported, it may cause problems with certain titles; the only real legit release is a complete pure, untouched release. Anything else is trash for BT kiddies.


----------



## Empyre (Feb 25, 2008)

If a release group can rip Dracula X for PC Engine and convert all the cdda into mp3 to save space, they can also use this, at least this is lossless. 

has the crashing of paper mario been verified yet?


----------



## TonyCool (Feb 25, 2008)

I did first attempt to write down a wiki page, please help!

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php?tit...iScrubber_Sizes


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats really good news. Great work!!! 

I've allready seen a few scrubbed games up on rapidshare  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





for all the haters, australia only has like a 25gig a month limit. There might be a few deals that are a bit higer, but im pretty sure thats about it. 

and when your downloading at 50kb/s, a few mega bites trimmed here and there helps alot


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(MADKATZ99 @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> Thats really good news. Great work!!!
> 
> I've allready seen a few scrubbed games up on rapidshareÂ
> 
> ...



I have to agree with you there. I have a 18gb limit a month and only download at 200kb's. I have seen sites where they say that they are sorry that the speed is only 500kbs


----------



## SleepyPrince (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(TonyCool @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> I did first attempt to write down a wiki page, please help!
> 
> http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php?tit...iScrubber_Sizes


I have created the table for it, feel free to add or edit it
the table template is at Template:WiiScrubber_Entry


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 25, 2008)

BOAH! Looks awesome. I sure hope similar tools comes out for other consoles aswell.


----------



## zombielove (Feb 25, 2008)

Excellent work people!

gbatemp ftw!


----------



## DrGanja (Feb 25, 2008)

First this is awesome work Dack... Just a thought though.... could compression for storage and transfer could be used the exact same way without changing the burned data if Dack would make something to rebuild the file after transfer? It would just add a step to the uncompressing process. Everything I've read makes this sound like the empty data is always a consistent bunch of repeated junk. So why not rebuild it so that we don't run the risk of altering all the raw data dumps if the bad guys can check for changes later on down the road? I'm probably ignorant about this "empty data" and for some reason this wouldn't work..... any thoughts?
Dr.g


----------



## noisound (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE(SleepyPrince @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(TonyCool @ Feb 25 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I did first attempt to write down a wiki page, please help!
> ...


here is just a re-link on the fancy scrubs list ;P and i must say there are a bunch of busy little bees scrubbing away, lol. soz that sleepy and tony were beat to the punch on the scrubs list

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php?tit...Game_Sizes_List


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 26, 2008)

Is there something that prevents the table from getting columns added to it? I've been trying for an hour now to add in extra columns, but I've had no luck.


----------



## Samutz (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(IBNobody @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> Is there something that prevents the table from getting columns added to it? I've been trying for an hour now to add in extra columns, but I've had no luck.


To do this, you have to edit both the main table and the template.

On the main table:
!Game||Region||Scrubber Version||Scrubber Value||Contributor*||NewColName*

In the template (Template:Scrub):
|{{{1}}}||{{{2}}}||{{{3}}}||{{{4}}}||[http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name={{{5}}} {{{5}}}]*||{{{6}}}*

You can re-arrange the columns if needed, but please be careful in doing so.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(DrGanja @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> First this is awesome work Dack... Just a thought though.... could compression for storage and transfer could be used the exact same way without changing the burned data if Dack would make something to rebuild the file after transfer? It would just add a step to the uncompressing process. Everything I've read makes this sound like the empty data is always a consistent bunch of repeated junk. So why not rebuild it so that we don't run the risk of altering all the raw data dumps if the bad guys can check for changes later on down the road? I'm probably ignorant about this "empty data" and for some reason this wouldn't work..... any thoughts?
> Dr.g



Its not consistent, its random data, with a checksum that knows if the random data is wrong i think. Thats why it doesn't compress very well in the first place, and you cant just add your own random data in to fill it.


----------



## Gus122000 (Feb 26, 2008)

This thing is awesome! 
The size is so amazingly small.
I downloaded Twilight princess (scrubbed) and it was just 1.26gb! 
(It had a small side effect....it took about 2 minutes of loading on a black screen before i could actually start playing but everything else worked fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !)
Wiiscrubber=Full of epic win


----------



## SkH (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(bunsy @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(SkH @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> ...


Huh, then it's OK.

Anyways it's good to see how big really is the games.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Feb 26, 2008)

This would be good if it worked for every game, which it doesn't. So be warned people. Don't just use this, burn the ISO and expect it to always work. Way for GBAtemp to do some false advertising.


----------



## noisound (Feb 28, 2008)

you shouldnt expect so much from wiiscrubber anyway because its the first of its kind (in public). there's a wiki section for wiiscrubber and its being updated for scrubbed game compatibility (unfortunately its down right now =[ ). gbatemp just announced the breaking news but more info has to be searched if you're interested


----------



## ben_r_ (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Gus122000 @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> This thing is awesome!
> The size is so amazingly small.
> I downloaded Twilight princess (scrubbed) and it was just 1.26gb!
> (It had a small side effect....it took about 2 minutes of loading on a black screen before i could actually start playing but everything else worked fine
> ...


Well you had to know that one would be small, it ran on a Gamecube!


----------



## Dack (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(OrGoN3 @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> This would be good if it worked for every game, which it doesn't. So be warned people. Don't just use this, burn the ISO and expect it to always work. Way for GBAtemp to do some false advertising.



I'm intrigued - which games doesn't it work with?

As an aside I've pretty much got version 1.1 ready for release that allows you to 'Unscrub' if the data is available. Effectively it creates two files:
1. The 'scrubbed' version
2. The DIFference file between the scrubbed and unscrubbed versions

In the case of Super Paper you end up with two rar sets of 690Meg and 3.8Gig respectively.

An option on the app then allows for the original disc image to be recreated if necessary.

It could mean that if, for example, TMD wanted to do a scene release - they could release as a compressed scrubbed and a compressed diff set. Total size would be the same as a full release but all the disc data would be split into two files. People could then download all the data and recreate the full disc or just the scrubbed sub-part.

Don't know whether it is worth developing much more though as I've a much more cunning idea involving the key sign software, updating fst.bin, adding a blank file and resigning  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's then only a small step up to a multidisc creator. But then what happens when Nintendo kill the signing code......


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm going to try it out later.


----------



## Hsound (Mar 29, 2008)

Here in Belgium we all have Broadband, but the download size is limited (depending on the provider)... max 10 Gb of dwnld/month, for more I have to pay 5 euros for 5 Gb... This soft is really intersting, hope it will be use, that will save me a lot of money  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





+ the Internet Provider also block all attachements in the NewsGroups (binaries), we also have to pay for an open NewsGroup server...

Get it ?



- how about we just download the proper iso without having to go through all that rubbish you have just typed? it's really unnecessary, most people have broadband these days so a 4gb iso takes about 1 hour to download on usenet, it ain't that hard.

also the Wii can only read dvd's anyway so making the iso smaller will do nothing as it still has to be burned to a dvd.
[/quote]


----------



## covert (Apr 7, 2008)

Does this re-sign the ISO with the same key or does it use the one used by Trucha Signer. If it uses the one from Trucha Signer then the ISO's can be blocked with a future update of the Wii firmware.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Fixing the bug would stop the signature Trucha Signer uses from working.


----------



## roms (Apr 7, 2008)

sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## noisound (Apr 8, 2008)

@covert
no wiiscrubber does not sign discs only trucha does. both programs modify the game disc but differently


wiiscrubber removes the junk data to be able to be able to greatly compress isos . this helps users with bandwidth limits and save space if they want to be saved on their hard drive. game data has not been modified and it does not sign the disc

see 1st post of this thread for more about wiiscrubber
*GBAtemp Exclusive: WiiScrubber, Remove garbage files to reduce ISO size*
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76101

problem is nintendo could release an update looking for specific junk data. dack has been on dev for wiiscrubber 1.1 to unscrub the iso. he posted on page 12 but i missed it entirely for a month lol

*dack's post, page 12 #180*
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=761...t&p=1007238

*Wiiscrubber 1.1*
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=81217&hl=


for trucha


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Basically, in theory you could put anything you wanted into a Wii iso (or take out, eg: Wii updates) and by using this tool to re-sign it the Wii will not reject the altered disk.


see here for more about trucha
*
First Wii ISO Modifications, Using TruchaSigner*
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76765

problem is nintendo can release an update that wont accept the signature from trucha. it is ios37 but still dormant


----------



## Sharkface (Jul 28, 2008)

Sharkface thinks this is _Jawesome_.


----------



## Moon_child (Oct 11, 2008)

Where can I get the key.bin file?


----------



## Dack (Oct 11, 2008)

Have a look in the downloads section for Makewiikeybin
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2901


----------



## quocdo (Nov 11, 2008)

Anybody knows if I can do a batch Scrubb for my whole collection? Just thinking about spending a whole day on Scrubbing every individual file image I just dumped makes me feel tired. Not to be ungrateful for what the author did. Great program Dack. You're the best. However, I am not going to go through it... yet


----------



## test_drive (Dec 13, 2008)

hi plp

i ma new here, and new to this,

ok i have downloaded the software, in teh instructions its states "You need:
You will need a copy of the ubiquitous "key.bin" in the same directory"

what is the aboveand where do i get it from? please help as its doing my head in...

thanks


----------



## Jackss (Dec 29, 2008)

A funny fact is that ....

Dont DOWNLOAD it people! It's virus ,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 I downloaded it and the virus alarmed started and said it was virus so i deleted it.
Dont download it! 
The Admin should RE UPLOAD and look if he has virus


----------



## Keitaro Urashima (Jan 2, 2009)

AVG Internet Security detect WiiScrubber 1.0 a virus, but latest version (1.2) detect nothing.


----------



## OSW (Jan 2, 2009)

It's called a FALSE ALARM. It means your antivirus software can't tell the difference between a virus and legitimate software.

Thousands of users have downloaded and used this software safely.


----------



## shahadithyab (Jan 6, 2009)

can anyone tell me where can i download latest GBAtemp.net. or anyone can give me the link i need to patch bleach versus crusade but the wii scrubbber i have do do it in my wii scrubber there are only two options first is load and second is save i need the wiiscrubber with replace nad extract option


----------



## Dack (Jan 8, 2009)

Um...it's in the downloads section on here (big arrow pointing upwards to the toolbar Icon needed).

It's in the tools and other utils section. Failing that it's on drop.io/wiiscrubber


----------



## acks45 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would hat eto double post incase someone has mentioned this before. but the download link at the first post of this page from gbatemp has a trojan in it or at least has a trojan threat with avg free.
anyone know where i can get this program without a trojan in it?

downloading from the maker doesnt alert my avg. maybe he changed his viral code or something, but it isnt and here it is.  gbatemp admins should jump on this.


----------



## Dack (Feb 27, 2009)

acks45 said:
			
		

> I would hat eto double post incase someone has mentioned this before. but the download link at the first post of this page from gbatemp has a trojan in it or at least has a trojan threat with avg free.
> anyone know where i can get this program without a trojan in it?
> 
> downloading from the maker doesnt alert my avg. *maybe he changed his viral code or something*, but it isnt and here it is.  gbatemp admins should jump on this.



As the maker of the app.

WHY TH F*CK WOULD I PUT A VIRUS/TROJAN IN IT WHEN THE SOURCE CODE IS AVAILABLE SO THAT YOU COLULD GET OFF YOUR OWN BACKSIDE AND COMPILE IT YOURSELF. 

AND AS FOR 'HATING TO DOUBLE POST IN CASE SOMEONE HAS MENTIONED BEFORE"  - YOU DIDN'T EVEN BOTHER LOOKING AT THE POST JUST 5 ABOVE YOU!

The reason for the detection is "possibly" the fact that the first version had to be released in debug  instead of 'release' due to a problem in my code which accessed a pointer after clearing it.

Edit:
Here's the VirusTotal rport:
http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/98f3c2c...315a1f382742bf7

And the Kaspersky analysis:
http://www.viruslist.com/en/find?words=Tro...in32.Agent.aeoz
Notice that it doesn't actually say anything about it - just that "it's bad" and was flagged about 8 months after the release.

Oh and the NOD32 gives it as "*probably* a variant of Win32/Agent" - so thats definitive isn't it.

Interestingly - the ones who probably first tagged it as a virus, Prevx, no longer have it as one.
"Prevx1	V2	2009.02.27	-"

While their website still has it as Under review:
http://www.prevx.com/filenames/10357882765...UBBER2EEXE.html


----------



## Dack (Feb 27, 2009)

Slight addition, here's the email I just got back from Kaspersky:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> [email protected] to me
> show details 10:30 (1 hour ago) Reply
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zeppy67 (Mar 14, 2009)

Urza said:
			
		

> Member Dack of GBAtemp.net has released a very useful tool.  WiiScrubber v1.0 allows you to 'scrub' away the garbage data of Wii ISOs and in most cases drastically reduces the size of the ISO.  However this is not just for smaller storage, the ISOs still work on the Wii AFTER being compressed. Download below!
> 
> *Note:* As far as we know there is nothing else like this online.  Please help support the author and our great forum by hitting the DIGG!
> 
> ...






my computer keeps picking up a virus in the "scrubber" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



is that normal or just me????
plz reply and help!


----------



## extremejon (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks, this is a huge help. I don't have a DVD burner but my friend does, so I have to split the isos and carry them to his place on CDs. This defiantly makes me have to carry over a lot less.


----------



## a random guy (Apr 29, 2009)

MHTri Demo, when brick blocked and scrubbed:

4.37 GB -> 9.35 MB

No, I'm not joking.


----------



## lexibon (Jul 14, 2009)

anyone else having trouble scrubbing "the conduit"? mine always seem to be about 2.6gig and wont burn


----------



## isepiq (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, I don't get it.  We have tried quite a few 'Scrubbed' games, & none of them would run/work.  Nothing we tried has ever gotten a scrubbed game to work, so now I avoid them.  Did Nin Ten Doh update something in the firmware to stop scrubbed games from working???  It evidently 'has' worked for others???  Just really curious here on what our problem might be with Scrubbed games???  Thanx.

IMHO
isepiq


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 28, 2009)

isepiq said:
			
		

> Well, I don't get it.  We have tried quite a few 'Scrubbed' games, & none of them would run/work.  Nothing we tried has ever gotten a scrubbed game to work, so now I avoid them.  Did Nin Ten Doh update something in the firmware to stop scrubbed games from working???  It evidently 'has' worked for others???  Just really curious here on what our problem might be with Scrubbed games???  Thanx.
> 
> IMHO
> isepiq


Nothing should be wrong at all. Maybe you have bad disks or are burning to quickly.


----------



## dantard (Apr 4, 2010)

Can Wiiscrubber be used to add (not replace) a file on an existing partition of an ISO? And if so, how? And if not, has anyone got any idea of how one could do that?


----------



## jznomoney (Apr 9, 2010)

is there a way to do batch scrubbing of iso files?  I have a whole folder of games but I want to scrub them to use less space on my hard drive.


----------

